# New to area, Louisville, Kentucky.



## SDSabatini (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to introduce myself to everyone.
I have just moved back into the Louisville, Kentucky area after living in Springfield, Massachusetts for the last 10-years.

Hope to network with other area Instructors.
My background is quite diverse from Kali-Silat, Ed Parker' Kenpo Karate, etc. etc.

Best regards,

Sandra D. Sabatini
www.MartialArtsTravelAdventures.com


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome Sandra.  I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## SDSabatini (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
Thank you all for your warm welcome.

Best regards,
Sandra D. Sabatini~


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello Sandra and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 26, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## Hawke (Apr 26, 2008)

Greetings Sandra,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Kali-Silat and EPAK...very nice combo.  Ever try to break down your Kali-Silat using Kenpo concepts?  Or do some of your Kenpo techniques using sticks/knives?

Cheers,
Hawke


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SDSabatini (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Guys/Gals,
Once again thank you all for the warm greetings.
Look forward to chatting...


HAWK wrote:
Greetings Sandra,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Kali-Silat and EPAK...very nice combo. Ever try to break down your Kali-Silat using Kenpo concepts? Or do some of your Kenpo techniques using sticks/knives?

Cheers,
Hawke 


Hawke,
Yes on both makes a wonderful/devestating combo doesn't it 

Best to all,
Sandra D. Sabatini~
www.MartialArtsTravelAdventures.com


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Sandra and welcome to MT.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 28, 2008)

Kenpo FMA Silat blend well both on concept and execution.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Sandra, welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------

